# A Good Reminder of the Power of the Tongue



## Clark-Tillian (Sep 3, 2015)

Foolish talking and jesting are not the ways in which Christian cheerfulness should express itself, but rather "giving of thanks" (Eph. 5:4). Religion is the source of joy and gladness, but its joy is expressed in a religious way, in thanksgiving and praise.

Charles Hodge


----------

